# Lags und Verbindungsabbrüche bei LAN-Kabel



## Envid (8. März 2019)

*Lags und Verbindungsabbrüche bei LAN-Kabel*

Hallo,

Habe folgendes Problem:  mit WLAN Verbindung läuft alles einwandfrei.
Nutze ich nun aber eine Kanelverbindung zum Router, habe ich am laufenden Band lags und Verbindungsabbrüche beim Spielen, im TS3 etc. 
Teilweise höre ich Sachen die geredet wurden erst 20 Sekunden später oder aber gar nicht.

Die Frage ist nun - warum? 

Treiber habe ich nach bestem Gewissen aktualisiert. 

Router - Fritzbox 7490
Win 10
Mainboard: MSI Z370
Prozessor: I7 8700
Grafik: Palit GeForce gtx 1060
RAM: Ripjaws 16Gb 3200


----------



## audianer1990 (10. März 2019)

*AW: Lags und Verbindungsabbrüche bei LAN-Kabel*

Mal ein anderes Kabel versucht? Anderen LAN Port am Router?


----------



## justme (13. März 2019)

*AW: Lags und Verbindungsabbrüche bei LAN-Kabel*

Vermute auch ein Layer-1 Problem...Also Kabel checken, gibt für 10€ in der Bucht Netzwerktester.


----------

